
How I built my patent search engine / analytics app (medium blog – no paywall) - hindsights
https://medium.com/@hindsights/how-i-built-a-patent-text-concept-search-analytics-app-af67085b0ac0
======
hindsights
Hi, A few people have asked me how my search engine works, so I wrote a fairly
high-level post about it. It might not be technical enough for some of you,
but then the law folk would say too technical so... ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ Thanks!

